# Need a laptop, ~60k



## utkarsh (Aug 23, 2011)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
INR 60,000
2) What size notebook would you prefer?
c. Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).
India. Delhi.
4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Not exactly.

5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Programming, Photo-editing(casual), AV editing/mixing (casual), Starcraft II (die-hard), I'm a whore for powerful processors, but not at the cost of battery life.

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
both
7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
Starcraft II, FPS, RTS.
8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
As much as i can get.
9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
I'd prefer seeing.
10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
OS, multiple.
Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
not less than 14, and 17 is too large.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 23, 2011)

utkarsh said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> INR 60,000
> 2) What size notebook would you prefer?
> c. Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen
> ...





Ohk one thing that would lyk to share with u is most of the laptops that i hav seem comes with i7 if it has powerful graphics card... if u want u can go with the dell inspiron 15r ..or go with the dv6-6121...

i guess at the budget of 60K u can easily get a nyc machine...


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2011)

Dell XPS 15 Laptop Details | Dell India

Flipkart.com: Asus K Series K53SV-SX267V: Computer

Flipkart.com: Lenovo Ideapad Y Series Y570 (59-305641): Computer


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 23, 2011)

Dell XPS 15 or Lenovo Y570 !


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 23, 2011)

Since the Lenovo Y570 is finally here, go for it. No point going for lesser configured Dell XPS.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 23, 2011)

Lenovo Y570 is better? :O


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 23, 2011)

Lenovo Y570 comes with Nvidia GT555M, where as Dell comes with 540M. Everything else is same. And a similarly configured Dell will cost you more.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 23, 2011)

Indian site not showing it man ?


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 23, 2011)

The Indian site of Lenovo is still stuck at the year old models. Don't know why are they not updating it. But you can check about Y570 specs at any other site.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 23, 2011)

Check this Lenovo Y570 at Flipkart

Nicely priced.

But is NVIDIA N12P-GT = GT555m or something else?


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 23, 2011)

No. It seems it is the GT550M. Check here:

NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M - Notebookcheck.net Tech

Scroll down a bit to look at the code name.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 23, 2011)

It does not have GT 555M . It has GT 550M . Little better than 540M but the Full HD screen will be better option .


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 23, 2011)

HP duo of 6121/6140 is still better IMO


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 23, 2011)

^^

Entirely depends on what you are looking for in a laptop .


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes. 
The link I have given here refers to a laptop that has same i7 as mine, 6GB ram, 750GB hard disk, same hd screen, slower graphics card, Win 7 home premium and a 2MP webcam. And it is going to cost me some 7.5K more. Finally that is due to larger hard disk and 2 GB more ram and a slower graphics card. 
For me the HP is still better. 


Well, we are going off-topic. Lets help OP with his requirement. We can discuss it later.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 23, 2011)

The Asus model suggested by Desiibond would be a better buy than the Dell XPS. It has the same configuration as the XPS 15 and looks much better than the latter. There is no doubt about the quality of the Asus laptops, and the configuration is very good for the price. At 51k, it is a steal.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 23, 2011)

HP 6140TX @ 48k for gaming (40% better). HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)
ASUS by desibond for anything else.


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 24, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Check this Lenovo Y570 at Flipkart
> 
> Nicely priced.
> 
> But is NVIDIA N12P-GT = GT555m or something else?



NVIDIA N12P-GT = GT525m


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 25, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> NVIDIA N12P-GT = GT525m



GT-525M is N12P-GE, not N12P-GT.
N12P-GT is 550M.


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 25, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> GT-525M is N12P-GE, not N12P-GT.
> N12P-GT is 550M.



yeah you are right
my fault


----------



## utkarsh (Aug 31, 2011)

Well guys, thank you all for the suggestions. But here's the thing.
BUDGET CUT !!

I have 65k, with which i have to buy a laptop AND a cellphone. 

I'm looking forward to getting a Wildfire S or Salsa. Remaining moolah goes to fund for lappie.

So........any suggestions for like....50-52k??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 31, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> HP 6140TX @ 48k for gaming (40% better). HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)
> ASUS by desibond for anything else.


Check this


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 31, 2011)

utkarsh said:


> Well guys, thank you all for the suggestions. But here's the thing.
> BUDGET CUT !!
> 
> I have 65k, with which i have to buy a laptop AND a cellphone.
> ...



i think you should buy defy rather than wildfire S

and for the laptop consider what ishu mentioned i.e. DV6 6140tx

that should cost around 64k.


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> i think you should buy defy rather than wildfire S
> 
> and for the laptop consider what ishu mentioned i.e. DV6 6140tx
> 
> that should cost around 64k.



i think optimus black or sony xperia pro 

wont suggest htc bcoz i hv seen htc user's comments on the apps in android market that this app crashes..not running..which runs fine on other fones

n motorolla luks ugly to me


----------



## utkarsh (Sep 2, 2011)

Well. I'm back on track with my budget.
It's 65k. Final. Need suggestions quick.


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2011)

utkarsh said:


> well. I'm back on track with my budget.
> It's 65k. Final. Need suggestions quick.



get xps 15 with full hdd

5% discount for students & mnc employees & 8% discount if u r thinking to get 3yrs complete cover


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 2, 2011)

65k for the laptop? If you want the FHD display, only then get the Dell (configure it properly). Otherwise, for everything else, get the Lenovo Y570.


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> 65k for the laptop? If you want the FHD display, only then get the Dell (configure it properly). Otherwise, for everything else, get the Lenovo Y570.



lenovo is unable to maintain their website..
one can imagine the after sales service..

my brother bought lenovo y500 4-5years ago..
and that was his biggest mistake.. 

lenovo n acer are good for nothing
there r many problems in y570 as i read on notebookcheck forum


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 2, 2011)

For 65K, MSI GX660 is available. with first gen i5 and ati 5870.
Else Dell XPS 15 with FHD display, backlit keyboard and gt540m.


----------



## utkarsh (Sep 5, 2011)

Well. Thank you guys for your suggestions.

I've finally narrowed down to Dell XPS 15, customized to:
i7, 8 gb ram, 2 gb graphics (gt540m), 750gb HD, FHD display(1080p), backlit keyboard, sound card, etc. 

Will cost ~70500.
Next, i'll be going to the computer market in Nehru Place, Delhi, to personally give them this quote, and ask them what they will give me EXTRA. Then i'll decide whether to buy online, or through the store.

AND, how do i redeem the student discount online??


----------



## kaz (Sep 10, 2011)

utkarsh said:


> Well. Thank you guys for your suggestions.
> 
> I've finally narrowed down to Dell XPS 15, customized to:
> i7, 8 gb ram, 2 gb graphics (gt540m), 750gb HD, FHD display(1080p), backlit keyboard, sound card, etc.
> ...



chat with the dell guys
they will give you a quotation valid for 7days
using the bill no. u can oder ur xps with discount..
i was getting 5% on tcs id.
but my father didn't  allowed me to buy online so just waiting for i7 stock to arrive here at dell's exclusive showroom.. 
i could hv got full hd..bt i vl have to b happy with a hd only  ;(


----------



## pankajgarg (Sep 13, 2011)

utkarsh said:


> Well. Thank you guys for your suggestions.
> 
> I've finally narrowed down to Dell XPS 15, customized to:
> i7, 8 gb ram, 2 gb graphics (gt540m), 750gb HD, FHD display(1080p), backlit keyboard, sound card, etc.
> ...



I checked the configuration at chandigarh. The new core 17 stock is not available and are selling the old 2630 QM at original price while you will get a better 2670 through online purchase.

Well I am buying the same configuration after a fortnight as then you will get a diwali discount as well and a friend of mine who runs a store told me that dell will be giving a USB datacard free with six month free usage upto a certain limit....

Also my parents asked me to buy in the navratri days......


----------

